# Pier and surf cart



## PapaBear59 (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone have a good recommendation for a good pier and surf cart?

Thanks


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

If I were you, since you mentioned "surf", I'd stay far away from the four wheeled wagons some people put pvc pipe on and call a pier cart. I know this because I did it myself. They are heavier and the four wheels just will NOT go through the sand worth a darn.

Bass pro and other retailers sell the aluminum pier carts, and depending on the size you need to haul your stuff, go anywhere from 150 to 250 brand new. Often times you can find used carts for sale and do well on the price. Especially in the winter! Folks have put the pier carts away for the winter and now they are taking up space in the garage and the wife wants it gone.... Thats about the best time to check the craigs list in your area.


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have found the Fish n mate jr to be a really good surf cart at least. Holds a cooler and 5 gallon bucket perfectly; I stow the tackle box in the bucket and bungee on a chair. It fits easily in the back of a small SUV with the seats up; I don't always have the pickup with me. I have read several threads and opinions that say the senior cart is better if you have the room. The cutting board, which I originally thought was pretty useless, turned out to be very handy, especially when moving the cart on the beach when I want rigs and tools partially ready to deploy at the next hole. Not sure about how it would work on a pier though, others may chime in on that.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

I have the fish n mate Jr great cart I take it too the piers all the time.
Just make sure your car or van can handle what ever one you get.
Remember the old adage ' measure twice cut once '
The cart is very light, and easy to lift out of the van.
Good Luck


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I hate to hear that Jeep. My buddies just bought the Yellow 4 Wheeled Wagon that they are modifying to the PVC Pipes and what not. I was wondering though, could I not put the wider/better tires on it to fix the problem? Weight isn't much of an issue for me. We picked it as we could tow it with the golf cart to the beach as our Island is Golf Cart friendly and no parking for cars at the beach. The Aluminum types would tow behind without some "rigging".


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

I like the Beach Buddy. It easily carries everything I need to fish the pier or surf. It also breaks down very easily to make it convient to haul.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

I have a yard cart type and as long as it isn't over filled it will work. It does work better on wet sand.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Tater639 said:


> I hate to hear that Jeep. My buddies just bought the Yellow 4 Wheeled Wagon that they are modifying to the PVC Pipes and what not. I was wondering though, could I not put the wider/better tires on it to fix the problem? Weight isn't much of an issue for me. We picked it as we could tow it with the golf cart to the beach as our Island is Golf Cart friendly and no parking for cars at the beach. The Aluminum types would tow behind without some "rigging".


The wagon I had was bought from Lowes or HomeDepot as a garden cart. All four sides would drop down. I suppose one could put larger tires on a wagon, but if you happen to price out Roleez tires, by the time you've bought four, you could have the most state of the art Fish-n-Mate Sr. cart and rolling down the beach with extra money in your pocket. Again, ther is just something about those two extra tires on a wagon that make it harder than heck to pull through the sand.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i added axles and pneumatic hand cart wheels to a 5 day cooler and put a rope/ wood handle, 2 pvc rod holders and cleats to hold tackle bags on top, works great on the pier and a little tough in the sand but i tell the wife to stop complaining and pull the darn thing:beer:


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

we found one of these on craigslist last year and has worked well for us this summer.....i like the other frames better so if you could add this type of wheel you would be set......


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I bought the Fish-n-Mate Sr. cart earlier this year and really do enjoy it. There is one issue, you tend to carry way too much stuff when you have a bigger cart. I toted cooler, bait cooler, beach bag, tackle bag, bucket, sun shelter, three chairs, towels, three rods, and enough kids toys to make a day care jealous. why? because the family thought since we had a cart, I could pull it. I looked like an Egyptian dragging a ten ton pyramid block across the beach.

I think the smaller one would be better, less to carry means easier in the soft sand.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I have a fish mate jr. I like it. Holds a small 36qt (I think) 5 day cooler, but there is not much more room.

I thought that the smaller size would be more convenient, would fit in the car, easier to pick up etc. But if I could do it again I would get the bigger one.


----------



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

I bought the Fish n Mate Senior. At first I thought it was over priced for what it was. Then I used it. Worth every penny and then some. After reading a post on this forum, I lined it with plastic fencing net from Lowe's for about $10. Tied it on with cable ties every couple of inches. Added almost no weight, sand and water drain right through and the little stuff doesn't get lost. I got lazy and used the rod holders as sand spikes. I can tell you from experience they will hold a 12' OM with a 33" bluefish on the line. You can fish light, or you can fish comfortable. For years I was light. I recommend comfort!


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*DennyR...and for the rest wanting to buy a fish n mate jr or senior...*

I decided that I wanted a jr cart a few years ago and my wife went out with my daughters and surprised me. But here is why I posted this....

if before you purchase a jr or senior cart plan on going inside your house, apartment or whatever dwelling make sure that you are aware that the senior will not go through a normal width 36" exterior door without removing the wheels first. I have the jr and really enjoy it and my friend bought the larger one and he said after that he wished he had not because removing the wheels wasn't good every time he wanted to bring it inside.

I think my cart is the same as what your talking about. Just something to keep on your mind and where your going to leave it after fishing with it for the day.

RT


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Um, take the handle off, carry the cart in sideways. . . fits fine through the doors. BUT, the cart is designed to remove the handle, wheels etc. and all fit into the basket. (thats how they come, in a box the size of the basket) and can be stored easily in a closet.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Ummmm*



RoryGoggin said:


> Um, take the handle off, carry the cart in sideways. . . fits fine through the doors. BUT, the cart is designed to remove the handle, wheels etc. and all fit into the basket. (thats how they come, in a box the size of the basket) and can be stored easily in a closet.


Yeah you can remove the handle, but after king fishing 12-15 hours, a angler may not decide that they would want to unload it only to load it back up the next day.

Done thought of removing the handle.

RT


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

DennyR said:


> I bought the Fish n Mate Senior. At first I thought it was over priced for what it was. Then I used it. Worth every penny and then some. After reading a post on this forum, I lined it with plastic fencing net from Lowe's for about $10. Tied it on with cable ties every couple of inches. Added almost no weight, sand and water drain right through and the little stuff doesn't get lost. I got lazy and used the rod holders as sand spikes. I can tell you from experience they will hold a 12' OM with a 33" bluefish on the line. You can fish light, or you can fish comfortable. For years I was light. I recommend comfort!


Agree with DennyR on using the rod holders as spikes and fishing comfortable. I carry one long spike and generally drive it through one of the beach-facing rod holders as insurance, set the drags super light and have had no issues with a couple of big fish. It makes setting up and moving super easy.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I did like lil red jeep did and built one from a garden cart from Lowes. Empty it worked great...lol That thing was big and I tended to load way to much junk in it. I would carry junk for fishing, the wife and daughters and...... Well I ended up with about 1000 lbs in it. (well it felt like it) The tires did great in the road but put any weight in it and they sunk right in the sand. Go with the fish n mate. I've found them at the beach for sale cheaper then from the manufacturer.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I have the fish n mate jr. I put a 48qt cooler in and my 5 gallon bucket squeezes in between the handle and the cooler, load up the bucket with all the tackle line etc. Strap the sand spikes to the top of the cooler. Works great as long as your fishing partner doesn't fill the cooler up with ice and beer...


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

One neat trick I did with mine is take some PVC Pipe (1.25") and make a lowercase letter "h" and slip it upside down on two of the holders on one side. I could place my chairs in the "h" and still carry rods through the pvc pipe resting in the aluminum ones built to the cart. This also allowed me to carry my Pier net that hasn't gotten wet in four trips cause all I can catch is guppy sized fish.

I think if you add up all of the fish I have caught this summer you might have 20 pounds. But it was fun catching them and the fall season is about a month away.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

I have both a Jr. and large Fish-n-mate. The Jr has wheeleez wheels for the sand and I left the regular tires on the large for pier fishing. Loaded the jr with two 5 gallon buckets of water/live bait, a small cooler, 3 sand spikes and rods, and some tackle. Pulling it through the softest of sand was still hard, but way easier than carrying all that gear and bait. I am wondering if there is some way I can fit the largest wheeleez tires on it without having to cut off/ move a couple of the rod holders? This may make it easier to carry more gear..............lol. Large cart loaded on the pier............no problems with 8 poles and everything you could want.

To get in the doors, turn it sideways OR take off the wheels. Easy.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Just a quick FYI a piece of aluminum stock welded just the other side of the cross member for the bottom and you can turn your Fish-n-mate into a pretty decent truck rack by matching it up to your trailer hitch or just a easy way to haul your stuff back and forth.


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

I just registered on the forum. And timing is everything. I'm pleased to see the positive feedback on the Fish-N-Mate jr. I've been zeroing in on one and basically just putting off ordering one. If one can't be found to just haul away, they're around $179.00 from Cabela's.


----------



## tull66 (Jun 13, 2010)

hifu said:


> we found one of these on craigslist last year and has worked well for us this summer.....i like the other frames better so if you could add this type of wheel you would be set......
> View attachment 6134


What is the brand name of that cart?


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

tull66 said:


> What is the brand name of that cart?


That is a Wheeleez Beach Cart. I've seen guys modify them by adding pvc rods holders. I think it would work pretty well although transportation may be an issue for some like myself. 

I use the CPI senior cart and added 42cm wheeleez. Totally worth the expense! I was among the skeptical before I broke down and did the balloon wheels. I should have done it sooner. And the whole thing carries perfectly on a bicycle rack (The 4 bike racks have arms long enough to hold the frame).


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Thats a Roll-ez or (wheel-ez) Cart. Friend of mine found one in the Trash!


----------



## yadkinpierlovers (May 19, 2008)

compare around when shopping for a pier cart. I got the best deal at the triple s pier when I got mine. the large cart cost me about the same as a small cart at bass pro. triple s is gone now, both it and sportsman pier was at atlantic beach.

frank


----------

